# Cooling upgrades for mk4 VRT....?



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

Car is: 2001 VR6T on 20psi
items on the list to have installed:
Devils own injection kit is sitting on the bench, waiting to be installed.
im installing a new AUX radiator.
i am also thinking of replacing my full Radiator.
is the Valeo 3-row worth upgrading to?? and will it fit properly???

as well as my thermostat and housing

anything else anyone can recommend to help bring temps down in this thing??
it runs a consistent 220F alot in the summer,and id like to get it down to say 190ish...


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Cooling upgrades for mk4 VRT....? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_Car is: 2001 VR6T on 20psi
items on the list to have installed:
Devils own injection kit is sitting on the bench, waiting to be installed.
im installing a new AUX radiator.
i am also thinking of replacing my full Radiator.
is the Valeo 3-row worth upgrading to?? and will it fit properly???
as well as my thermostat and housing

anything else anyone can recommend to help bring temps down in this thing??
it runs a consistent 220F alot in the summer,and id like to get it down to say 190ish... 


Hi there.
I can recommend you a 71degree thermostat and another fan switz for the radiator. The original starts the blower @ 100degree (1stage) & stage 2 @ 110degree. (All degrees in celcius).
New fan switz starts @ stage 1 by 80degrees and stage 2 @ 85 degrees
This upgrade works great on VR6 turbo / 24V / R32.
Best regards from
Jacob


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Cooling upgrades for mk4 VRT....? (JVK)*

yeah the thermostat i wanted to do forsure.
so ill use the lower temp one.
and as for the fan switch ECS tuning has one that is a 75-82 degree fan switch.
would that do it?
and also, i have to check and see what wiring end mine has, i see some had a triangle connector and some had a square one.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Cooling upgrades for mk4 VRT....? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

if your cooling system isnt capable of removing the heat that the system generates, then a lower temp thermostat wont help. all it will do is make the car warm up slower.
the best thing you can do to drop rad temps is creating a rad shroud.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Cooling upgrades for mk4 VRT....? (TBT-Syncro)*

a shroud eh?
like a heat shield?
ive never seen anything like this for a rad.......
i havent really noticed the difference, but im willing to bet that now that im boosted, and that theres an intercooler infront of it, its not as effecient.

any help on this would be great guys, the car is going away in the next few weeks to have the engine pulled for some tranny work, and the body is finally getting the work and paint it deserves.
im also taking on the art of fender rolling









so i really wanna get this whole cooling system upgraded while im in there!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Cooling upgrades for mk4 VRT....? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

a rad shroud basically forces all air that hits the front of the car to go through the rad, rather than around it. 
there are upper shrouds like this one, which prevent the air from hitting the rad, but then going over the top of it.








you'll also find shrouds that go to the sides of the radiator, to prevent the air from going past headlight openings, and other areas on the front of the car.
there are also shrouds that surround the fans, so that all the air that they push is forced through the radiator.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Cooling upgrades for mk4 VRT....? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
there are also shrouds that surround the fans, so that all the air that they push is forced through the radiator.

Borrowed pic for the OP.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Cooling upgrades for mk4 VRT....? (Jeebus)*

thats insane.....
any more info on how one would go about doing this to a new rad before installing it?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Cooling upgrades for mk4 VRT....? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

i've had some issues like this
i tried shrouding but it didn't help
my stock fans are already shrouded @ 50 amps
that fan doesn't pull 50 amps or move as much air
i looked under the hood @ an audi s4
they're intercoolers aren't blocking the radiator, just the AC, like ours
one radiator fan is crank driven, another electric beside it
then a massive one on the front pushing through those
how many amps/hp is that
seems like the audi rad. has less sq" & volume, who knows
i'm surprised someone hasn't posted some aftermarket radiator stuff
put in a $300, 3" thick radiator & that would help it
seems like lots of road race folk get around the track with thicker aftermarket radiators 
didn't someone say they were having great sucess with their snow plow packing their IC


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Cooling upgrades for mk4 VRT....? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_yeah the thermostat i wanted to do forsure.
so ill use the lower temp one.
and as for the fan switch ECS tuning has one that is a 75-82 degree fan switch.
would that do it?
and also, i have to check and see what wiring end mine has, i see some had a triangle connector and some had a square one.


Yes i think this will do the job.
I think you will need a new wiring end connector for making the fan switch fit. But no problem send me a picture of the sensor and i will help you out with some part number's on the wiring connector housing


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Cooling upgrades for mk4 VRT....? (JVK)*

yes i noticed that, i have the triangle connector.
and it seems theres only the stock temp available with that end.
id have to get the square harness end to swap it all over.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hopefully it helps


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Cooling upgrades for mk4 VRT....? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_yes i noticed that, i have the triangle connector.
and it seems theres only the stock temp available with that end.
id have to get the square harness end to swap it all over.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hopefully it helps

Hi Corvettekillervr6
That is true, but you can just get the sticker and plastic housing from a 1997 VR6 (MK3). But if you have trouble with finding the correct numbers, please dont hesitate to ask








Have a great day!


----------

